# banded bucklings crying??



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

i posted this in the goat management section but got no reply, so I guess I'll try here:

I just banded 3 bucklings this morning. Two of them seem fairly uncomfortable--walking stiff-legged, letting out a irritated maaaa every few minutes. The other is also a little uncomfortable, but I haven't heard him crying. Banding them went pretty smoothly...so I'm not sure what's up. :? 

I know the bucklings it's normal for the bucklings to be uncomfortable, but how much is too much? 

I guess I might be a little paranoid, but I've heard of some ugly banding-gone wrong issues. 

thanks, 

Froggy


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

the two I banded did the same- for the first two days they laid around alot then they were fine the next day. Hope you all make it thru!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep, some really cry but they do get past that and seem pretty normal after. Hang in there and give it a little time.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried to post on your other one but it was gone.

I banded 7 bucks this year and several were ok, and I have one that was a DRAMA QUEEN :applaud: He laid on the ground, on his back legs on the side and head back, just yelling at me. I hate to say it but my hubby and I got such a good laugh :slapfloor: out of it.

They will be fine, some take a couple days to act normal and others a few hours.

I gave 1/2cc banamine this year to each of them.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

thank you all for your input!  

it's really a relief to know that it is normal!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I did 2 this year...one did extremely well with minimal fuss, the other was so dramatic, throwing himself on the ground and screaming then he'd get up and RUN to his mom and do the crying and stretching again.

I always feel better after banding when I see them pee, and even if I don't catch them, I check to see if they have a wet belly.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:sigh: I have to band 4 boys tomorrow... :shocked: . I hate this part


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is normal.... :wink: 

I also give them Banamine for swelling and pain it helps...


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our two little bucklings, cried and moaned, one especially was dramatic. I was laughing and crying for them at the same time and felt sorry for them. The next day they just walked funny and a few days later, they were fine. I know people who still cut! I cant imagine that.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate banding them, this year I only did it to the ones that needed to stay with the girls for one reason or another. Some of the bucks will go to the butcher intact, they get bigger that way anyway. Since I have room this year that is working. And it lets me see them grow longer before deciding. But yes, they cried. It is worse than disbudding for them, seems like, a lot worse.

Jan


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

lissablack said:


> It is worse than disbudding for them, seems like, a lot worse.
> 
> Jan


well - it is their balls 

LW


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I have found my banded boys lie down and cry for about two hours afterwards. I do this procedure right before bedtime so they can sleep it off. By the next morning they still walk funny but they don't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

i just banded one last week,i walked stiff legged for him.i wanted to laydown and roll around myself.even though i do some that dont look like good herd sire material,as a guy it makes me hurt to. :tears:


----------

